# Military Fiction and Non Fiction Authors



## FJAG (29 Jul 2012)

I'm a new member to this site and have recently published a military fiction eBook called "Allies: The Inquiry".

I've lurked on this site for some time and picked up invaluable first hand source material but have had no luck finding a writers' discussion forum.

I am continuing on to my second novel and have been looking for like-minded individuals in order to see if we can form a mutual support group.

Thanks in advance


----------

